# Robert Jordan RIP



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't know if anyone reads The Wheel Of Time series,but writer Robert Jordan died sunday, after a long illness.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I found out on the way home from work...

it's a great loss. I've been reading the WOT series since I was about 10 years old. He was ta'veren.



Tor and Forge said:


> Robert Jordan, Beloved Tor Author and Internationally Bestselling Novelist, Dies
> 
> New York, NY: September 17, 2007
> 
> ...





wiki said:


> Final volume
> 
> On October 18, 2005, at a book signing in West Chester, Pennsylvania, Jordan gave the working title of the 12th book as A Memory of Light. As one of the attendees told Dragonmount.com, Jordan also warned that the final volume of the saga "could be a 1500-page monster" because he has so many dangling plot threads to wrap up in a single volume. He maintained that A Memory of Light would remain one volume "whether it is 1500 pages long, Tor has to invent a new binding system, or it comes with its own library cart". Due to his health problems, Jordan did not work at full force on the final installment, but blog entries confirmed that he continued work on it until his death, and he shared all of the significant plot details with his family not long before he died. [11]


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I've been reading WOT for the better part of 15 years too. I know he had been ill, but thought he was in remission of sorts. 

I feel bad for his family and for those of us who won't get to read the finale of what was his life's work.

R.I.P. RJ


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

It's I've read that his wife will probably finish the 12th book, that the end was written long ago and that since she was the editor, she's up to the task. Also mentioned how ironic it would be that he had dedicated the previous books to her, and she might be dedicating it to him.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Whoa. I just saw this; I hadn't heard.

Damn. All those hours I spent reading that series... I introduced 2 friends to Wheel of Time and turned them into rabid converts. He attended a local con here; he was walking with a cane and moving very slowly, but the guy was just so much larger than life you wouldn't think anything could actually kill him. I remember the guy was just huge and had this deep bass voice and his military history showed through in everything he did. His wife is going to find out how Chris Tolkien felt when he put the Silmarillion together, only worse: The Silmarillion was basically a history book, it wasn't a big issue if it came out a little dry and text-y. With WOT, she's going to have to close about 25 storylines (I love Jordan but by book 10 his plotlines had multiplied like kudzu vines and were all over the place) _and_ keep the style and the pacing that Jordan was known for. Tall order. I don't envy her position one bit.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, first I heard of it. Fantasy loses another great writer.


----------

